# *The real* TPF Photo Challenge -April '13- "Less is more"



## mishele

For this month, we have decided to set the challenge theme as *"Less is more"*. Bonus points for anyone that uses pretty pink panties in their shot!!:lmao: Please keep in mind that these themes are meant to be subjective. *Think outside the box and get creative!* Good luck to everyone! We can't wait to see what you come up with!! 

For all those who wish to participate in this challenge please take a moment to read through the following: 






Any registered member of The Photo Forum may enter,  though anyone foolish enough to be responsible for running the silly  thing is not eligible to win.
New challenges will be posted on or around the first of each month.
Themes  are intended to have some measure of flexibility. This is an art thing,  folks! Do what you think is right and run with it!
The challenge will remain open to new submissions until precisely midnight GMT on the last calendar day of the month.
Within  five days the images will be assembled for viewing and posted as a  display and voting poll. Members of TPF will be allowed to vote for  their favorite image. Polls will remain open for one full week.
The winner will be announced at the end of the voting week.
In the event of the tie, the moderators will select a winner.
There  are currently no prizes being offered, but we're hoping to change that.  Bear with us and be sure to heckle as many moderators about this as  humanly possible.
I like monkeys.
It  is at the sole discretion of the challenge moderators to accept or  reject any image submitted for any reason they deem appropriate.
All  images must not have been previously posted to TPF, and ideally should  be taken during the challenge month. (The idea is to get folks out and  thinking about new ways to shoot!)
Images must be emailed to challengetpf@gmail.com. All submitted photos must include a form that needs to be completed. A copy of the form will be posted each month.
Images  can be no larger than 500k. All images must be 700 pixels long on their  long edge. No edge of the image can exceed 700 pixels.
Images  submitted must be anonymous and must bear no markings or indications of  who the image belongs to. Watermarks, names and copyrights embedded in  IEXIF information, etc. count as identification and such images will be  rejected.
Images must be owned by the submitter and copyrighted or trademarked works from another party will not be accepted.




>>>>>>>>>> Copy and Paste *this form* into your submission email <<<<<<<<<<
*
ThePhotoForum.com Username:*

** Photo Title (optional):*

*Has this photo been posted before on The Photo Forum? Y/N*
>>>>>>>>>> End of form <<<<<<<<<<

*Please enter your email subject as "April '13 Photo Challenge Submission"*

All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it  into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made when photos  are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no photos are excluded. If the  form is not included in the submission email the photo will not be  included in the challenge gallery and voting process. 

*Good luck!! *


----------



## bentcountershaft

I can still work with this.  Nothing is ****ed, Dude.  Nothing is ****ed.


----------



## mishele

Good morning bump.


----------



## pgriz

Alternate title:  Minimalism.

Or are we entering into the Orwellian word of "War is Peace!"  "Black is White!" "Truth is false!"


And what do I do with the 600+ shots motivated by your last suggestion?  You have no idea how much trouble this got me into.


----------



## mishele

I'm still hoping for a pretty pink panty shot from someone. It could fit the theme perfectly. 
Paul, did you do a selfy with the panties?


----------



## PixelRabbit

mishele said:


> Paul, did you do a selfy with the panties?



Spitting coffee all over the laptop screen is a questionable way to start the morning !
Excuse me while I go get some towels lmao!!


----------



## pgriz

mishele said:


> I'm still hoping for a pretty pink panty shot from someone. It could fit the theme perfectly.
> Paul, did you do a *selfy* with the panties?



Uh, no.  THAT image might make you lose your breakfast.  Thankfully, there are much better places to use such photogenic props on...  And no.  Since you changed the theme, I'm not sharing.  :greenpbl:


----------



## mishele

pgriz said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul, did you do a *selfy* with the panties?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sharing. :greenpbl:
Click to expand...

I'm sure we could work something out. lol


----------



## JennEcho

hmmm  "LESS is more" ....  

I'm glad I have a month to come up with something cuz I've got NUTHIN at the moment.


----------



## IByte

pgriz said:


> Uh, no.  THAT image might make you lose your breakfast.  Thankfully, there are much better places to use such photogenic props on...  And no.  Since you changed the theme, I'm not sharing.  :greenpbl:



Watch out she is a bad influence and tricksty Oo


----------



## pgriz

IByte said:


> Watch out she is a bad influence and tricksty Oo



Well, she's an influence, all right.  But I am the only man in a house (formerly) surrounded by beautiful women.  Even more beautiful women when my sisters-in-law come to visit.  So I've learned a few things about the subtle form of female psychology, (and not so subtle as the need arose), so there's a healthy enough respect for that.

Oh, Mish - can't show.  My model's release puts some restrictions on my rights to disseminate.  Might have to make it into an abstract - yeah, that's the ticket.  We'll go the abstract pink panty route.  Might even have to pull a panther into the mix.  Oh yes.  Now we have some possibilities...


----------



## IByte

pgriz said:


> Well, she's an influence, all right.  But I am the only man in a house (formerly) surrounded by beautiful women.  Even more beautiful women when my sisters-in-law come to visit.  So I've learned a few things about the subtle form of female psychology, (and not so subtle as the need arose), so there's a healthy enough respect for that.
> 
> Oh, Mish - can't show.  My model's release puts some restrictions on my rights to disseminate.  Might have to make it into an abstract - yeah, that's the ticket.  We'll go the abstract pink panty route.  Might even have to pull a panther into the mix.  Oh yes.  Now we have some possibilities...



And now she knows ur secret power Oo


----------



## manaheim

Oh man... If I were competing I would have the WInning shot.  I won't say what it is here in case some whacko thinks of it, but ill tell you all when it's done so you can marvel at my glory.


----------



## pgriz

Damnit Chris!  you're slipping in your humility lessons.


----------



## IByte

manaheim said:


> Oh man... If I were competing I would have the WInning shot.  I won't say what it is here in case some whacko thinks of it, but ill tell you all when it's done so you can marvel at my glory.



Dressing up as a bunny with pink undergarments?


----------



## mishele

pgriz said:


> IByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch out she is a bad influence and tricksty Oo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Mish - can't show.
Click to expand...

I was glad to see you changed your mind and sent them to me anyway....:heart:


----------



## kundalini

:taped sh:


----------



## IByte

mishele said:


> I was glad to see you changed your mind and sent them to me anyway....:heart:



You see!! She is mod she can't be stopped!!


----------



## IByte

kundalini said:


> :taped sh:



(Add cheesy 1970s's music)


----------



## manaheim

I'm making this thread a sticky...


...before someone else does with all this talk of Charlie in panties.


----------



## mishele

LOL...I saw that. Having some sticky issues?


----------



## manaheim

I like it sticky.


----------



## pgriz

manaheim said:


> I like it sticky.



For all the unaware minds that may be wandering onto this thread, we will mention that we're talking about sugar-coated jelly donuts.    (Right???)


----------



## pgriz

mishele said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch out she is a bad influence and tricksty Oo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Mish - can't show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was glad to see you changed your mind and sent them to me anyway....:heart:
Click to expand...


Yeah, but you weren't supposed to blab about it!  Whatever happened to the little secret between us?  Tsk-tsk.


----------



## manaheim

pgriz said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like it sticky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For all the unaware minds that may be wandering onto this thread, we will mention that we're talking about sugar-coated jelly donuts.  (Right???)
Click to expand...


Oh yes, of course.


----------



## IByte

pgriz said:


> For all the unaware minds that may be wandering onto this thread, we will mention that we're talking about sugar-coated jelly donuts.    (Right???)



Forbidden doooonut aaaaaaawch!


----------



## mishele

A little friendly bump for those that missed it.


----------



## manaheim

I like bumps.


----------



## bentcountershaft

Bumps are nothing without the grind.


----------



## mishele

A little bump and grind for Bentcountershaft!!


----------



## manaheim

*KUMQUAT!
*


----------



## mishele

Monday morning bump!!


----------



## runnah

This is going to be a tough one...


----------



## mishele

You got this, piece of cake.


----------



## leeroix

Are you guys changing the 700 pix dimension?


----------



## bentcountershaft

Yes, that ^^^.   Very much.  We might know what #15 was if it were a little bigger.


----------



## manaheim

bentcountershaft said:


> Yes, that ^^^.   Very much.  We might know what #15 was if it were a little bigger.



Problem is where do we draw the line? 800? 900?  My camera does 7000 on the long side.


----------



## bentcountershaft

1000


----------



## runnah

manaheim said:


> Problem is where do we draw the line? 800? 900?  My camera does 7000 on the long side.



1200px is a no brainer.


----------



## mishele

Hump Day Bump!!!


----------



## bentcountershaft

Has anyone shot theirs yet?  I'm testing this weekend, may end up doing the whole thing if it goes well.  Need to play around with lighting as I've never shot something like this.


----------



## mishele

That's pretty cool that we have you trying something new!! Can't wait to see what you come up w/!


----------



## paigew

When are the entries due?


----------



## bentcountershaft

Midnight GMT on the last day of the month.


----------



## SabraJAK

#15 looked like a fish fin. Like when they spawn they skim through shallow water only exposing a fin.


----------



## Photographiend

#15 to me looked like a shell sticking up out of the water. How it got to be there could be left to the imagination.


----------



## mishele

Struggling w/ this month's theme?! Here's a little inspiration to get the creative juices flowing!!
Less Is More: 50+ Examples of Minimalist Photography

Get er done!!


----------



## manaheim

I see four entries in the inbox already!  Woooo!!!


----------



## Qveon

bentcountershaft said:


> Has anyone shot theirs yet?  I'm testing this weekend, may end up doing the whole thing if it goes well.  Need to play around with lighting as I've never shot something like this.


I'm in the same boat, but i'll participate this month since I forgot last month's


----------



## PixelRabbit

I'm workin' on it but still drawing a blank.... Or is that a good thing?.....


----------



## sm4him

Yeah, I'm struggling with this one too. Not because I don't HAVE ideas, but because I haven't thought of anything really "unique" and "out of the box." Meh. Maybe I'll take a picture of the box.


----------



## manaheim

I have faith in all of you.


----------



## jowensphoto

Next month's theme: more is less.


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> Struggling w/ this month's theme?! Here's a little inspiration to get the creative juices flowing!!
> Less Is More: 50+ Examples of Minimalist Photography
> 
> Get er done!!



Wow that is not what I had in mind at all.


----------



## manaheim

runnah said:


> Wow that is not what I had in mind at all.



Really doesn't have to be about minimalism.


----------



## runnah

manaheim said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that is not what I had in mind at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really doesn't have to be about minimalism.
Click to expand...


Oh good, because nothing in my life could be described as mini.


----------



## Demers18

I'm in!

Submitted my photo and all!


----------



## PixelRabbit

Yikes! Only 7 days left! Zoinks Scoob!


----------



## manaheim

PixelRabbit said:


> Yikes! Only 7 days left! Zoinks Scoob!



Yeeessss!!!!

Hurry!!!!!


----------



## PixelRabbit

manaheim said:


> Yeeessss!!!!
> 
> Hurry!!!!!



I've wandered around today taking pictures and all I keep finding is more!


----------



## runnah

I am waiting until the last minute.


----------



## sm4him

Less is More...since I have LESS time to do this challenge now, does that mean I have MORE of a chance of winning? 
Or just MORE of a chance of not getting it done in time...

I've been waiting for the mood to strike me this month. Rather than come up with a particular vision for the challenge, which I failed at miserably last time, I just wanted to "find" the picture this month. And I've got a few that I may end up turning in. But they either seem like cliché "less is more"/minimalism shots or they are something no one ELSE would ever get "less is more" out of, except me. Well, I've got a few more days to find THE shot...


----------



## bentcountershaft

I still haven't shot mine yet.  My model has had limited availability.  May need to enact back up plan.  (cliché shot imminent)


----------



## mishele

bentcountershaft said:


> I still haven't shot mine yet.  My model has had limited availability.  May need to enact back up plan.  (cliché shot imminent)



Are pink panties involved?!!


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> Are pink panties involved?!!



Do get credit if I was wearing a pair while shooting?


----------



## mishele

runnah said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are pink panties involved?!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do get credit if I was wearing a pair while shooting?
Click to expand...

Pictures or it didn't happen.:er:


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen.:er:



Ok, but I need to find my garter belt first.


----------



## bentcountershaft

mishele said:


> bentcountershaft said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't shot mine yet.  My model has had limited availability.  May need to enact back up plan.  (cliché shot imminent)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are pink panties involved?!!
Click to expand...


Are you offering to be my replacement model?


----------



## mishele

bentcountershaft said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bentcountershaft said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't shot mine yet.  My model has had limited availability.  May need to enact back up plan.  (cliché shot imminent)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are pink panties involved?!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you offering to be my replacement model?
Click to expand...

Sure!! We'll make a weekend of it!


----------



## bentcountershaft

mishele said:


> bentcountershaft said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are pink panties involved?!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you offering to be my replacement model?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure!! We'll make a weekend of it!
Click to expand...


This sounds like a good way for me to get in trouble.  I'm totally in.


----------



## manaheim

HEY!  THIS IS YOUR LAST WEEKEND TO GET SOME PICS!  I'm looking forward to seeing your entries, so let's go people!


----------



## manaheim

Act now while rates are low!


----------



## PixelRabbit

Oh crud, last day and still haven't pulled the shot off (not for a lack of trying!) one more try today.
Last day peoples!


----------



## manaheim

You can do it!


----------



## sm4him

Mine's in. No idea WHY it's in, as NOTHING I took this month has any business being in a challenge...or posted anywhere else for that matter. 

I am in one of those "good grief, why don't I just give my camera to a monkey?" moods these past few weeks. Maybe it's just stress--too much work and family stuff, too little time to go take pictures, and then when I DO get a chance to take a pictures, I end up hating them ALL.
May have to just set the camera down and step away for a week or two and see if it helps; maybe it would help my attitude at least, if not the actual quality of my photos. :lmao:

Anyway...at least I submitted the stupid thing.   Can't wait to see everyone else's!


----------



## manaheim

"good grief, why don't I just give my camera to a monkey?"



I know that feeling well.  Whenever I feel that way I DO set the camera on a shelf for a while.  I often find forcing it is a bad plan.


----------



## leeroix

Everybody in? How many entries this time?


----------



## PixelRabbit

Not yet!!!! I have 9h 6m left!   And still not sure what to do, my plan was thrown a curve ball


----------



## sm4him

manaheim said:


> "good grief, why don't I just give my camera to a monkey?"
> 
> 
> 
> I know that feeling well.  Whenever I feel that way I DO set the camera on a shelf for a while.  I often find forcing it is a bad plan.



Yeah, I think that's what I may have to do. Usually, I can find other ways to spark my creativity and boost the confidence up again, at least to the part where I think I take better pictures than a monkey. :lmao:
But nothing's working. I see things, I have semi-creative ideas, I set 'em up, take the pics...and I hate them.   Bad plan, indeed.

Well, I've got a huge women's ministry event coming up this weekend that I need to spend all my time on anyway, so perhaps that's just what I'll do. Set the camera down, and focus (pun kinda intended) elsewhere. Otherwise, I really might end up giving it to a monkey.


----------



## sm4him

PixelRabbit said:


> Not yet!!!! I have 9h 6m left!   And still not sure what to do, my plan was thrown a curve ball



I hate to be the one to tell you this, but...it's later than you think. You have until midnight...GMT. Pretty sure that's about 7 or 8 p.m. for you.


----------



## PixelRabbit

sm4him said:


> I hate to be the one to tell you this, but...it's later than you think. You have until midnight...GMT. Pretty sure that's about 7 or 8 p.m. for you.



Well crap!


----------



## bentcountershaft

PixelRabbit said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to be the one to tell you this, but...it's later than you think. You have until midnight...GMT. Pretty sure that's about 7 or 8 p.m. for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well crap!
Click to expand...


If that's what you're shooting that's fine, I just wish you had waited until voting was over to keep from skewing the results.  It will probably work really well though, I can see it now:  One lonely turd magically illuminated in the golden hour.


----------



## PixelRabbit

Lmao! If I have to submit my test shots it will definitely be crap... A little polished but def still crap lol


----------



## PixelRabbit

Well... it's in finally! Not what I planned by any stretch of the imagination lol but it's in!


----------



## squirrels

Now I feel like your wide eyed cardinal, PR, "OMG! I can't wait to see the submissions!"

I've forgotten everything I ever learned about punctuation.


----------



## mishele

PixelRabbit said:


> Well... it's in finally! Not what I planned by any stretch of the imagination lol but it's in!


Pretty pink panties?!!


----------



## PixelRabbit

mishele said:


> Pretty pink panties?!!



Sorry Mish, I tried but I own exactly nothing pink lol


----------



## mishele

PixelRabbit said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty pink panties?!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Mish, I tried but I own exactly nothing pink lol
Click to expand...

I hear ya! I'm not really a pink girl either...lol


----------



## Tiller

PixelRabbit said:


> Sorry Mish, I tried but I own exactly nothing pink lol



My kind of woman!


----------



## bentcountershaft

I was going to try a last minute submission but I had a test tonight and then had to mow.  My idea was going to push the boundaries of being safe for work anyway, so maybe it's best it fell apart.


----------



## mishele

bentcountershaft said:


> I was going to try a last minute submission but I had a test tonight and then had to mow.  My idea was going to push the boundaries of being safe for work anyway, so maybe it's best it fell apart.


*Tease!! *


----------



## amolitor

C'mon c'mon c'mon wheres the pix c'mon man c'mon where where where where


----------



## manaheim

I'm swamped so I've been harassing the other mods about it.... (taps foot)


----------



## PixelRabbit

Wanders in with a coffee to look at the entries..... Gasp!!! Drops coffee!!! OMG! Someone stole the entries!! I can't find them anywhere!! Swoon.


----------



## amolitor

PixelRabbit said:


> Wanders in with a coffee to look at the entries..... Gasp!!! Drops coffee!!! OMG! Someone stole the entries!! I can't find them anywhere!! Swoon.



Well, the theme IS "less is more" so maybe this is some sort of performance art.


----------



## PixelRabbit

amolitor said:


> Well, the theme IS "less is more" so maybe this is some sort of performance art.



Oh how fun!


----------



## leeroix

:raisedbrow: Dafaq?


----------



## IByte

I can one of on the bucket  but I really doubt it's that kind of theme XD....Mish


----------



## PixelRabbit

**falls asleep face down in the popcorn**


----------



## manaheim

Sorry guys- crazy week.  If no one gets it done today ill get them up this weekend.


----------



## runnah

This is going on your performance review.


----------



## manaheim

runnah said:


> This is going on your performance review.



Bite me.

Lol


----------



## PixelRabbit

nom nom nom


----------



## bentcountershaft

PixelRabbit said:


> **falls asleep face down in the popcorn**



Did you wake up with popcorn up your nose?


----------



## PixelRabbit

bentcountershaft said:


> PixelRabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> **falls asleep face down in the popcorn**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you wake up with popcorn up your nose?
Click to expand...


I woke up thinking I was drowning in popcorn then I heard something, I tried to see but there was popcorn stuck in my eye then I tried to eat my way out and I bit some fur, sorry Bunny Boy!


----------



## IByte

Waaaaaay too many bunnies on this forum.


----------



## bentcountershaft

IByte said:


> Waaaaaay too many bunnies on this forum.



It's hard to control the population because they do it like, well, rabbits I guess.


----------



## PixelRabbit

It's only natural


----------



## IByte

PixelRabbit said:


> It's only natural



Gonna have super pixelmana runnah bunny with the puffy tail of doom. Lol


----------



## manaheim

Lol!


----------



## runnah

manaheim said:


> Bite me.
> 
> Lol



"Does not work well with others. Shows signs of aggressive tendencies. Recommend immediate career counseling and behavior modifying seminars."


----------



## bentcountershaft

Like they did in A Clockwork Orange?


----------



## runnah

bentcountershaft said:


> Like they did in A Clockwork Orange?



Sorry I don't watch movies, only CSPAN and documentaries about the mating habits of ocean creatures.


----------



## bentcountershaft

runnah said:


> bentcountershaft said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like they did in A Clockwork Orange?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I don't watch movies, only CSPAN and documentaries about the mating habits of ocean creatures.
Click to expand...


No problem.  Just imagine one of the women you see on cspan getting bludgeoned by a white porcelain penis slightly smaller than a Maui's dolphin (Cephalorhynchus hectori maui) and there you have it.


----------



## runnah

bentcountershaft said:


> No problem.  Just imagine one of the women you see on cspan getting bludgeoned by a white porcelain penis slightly smaller than a Maui's dolphin (Cephalorhynchus hectori maui) and there you have it.



Sound quite vulgar. I shall write my congressperson and have it banned.


----------



## IByte

runnah said:


> Sorry I don't watch movies, only CSPAN and documentaries about the mating habits of ocean creatures.



Bunnies are not aquatic!!


----------



## PixelRabbit

IByte said:


> Bunnies are not aquatic!!



Maybe not but we are known to take a dip now and then, usually in terror when something is trying to eat us but that's neither here nor there lol


----------



## manaheim

PixelRabbit said:


> IByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bunnies are not aquatic!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not but we are known to take a dip now and then, usually in terror when something is trying to eat us but that's neither here nor there lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 43870
Click to expand...


holy crap!


----------



## IByte

PixelRabbit said:


> Maybe not but we are known to take a dip now and then, usually in terror when something is trying to eat us but that's neither here nor there lol
> 
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=43870"/>



....floaty.  Damn I didn't realize fluffy bunnies were capable of such viciousness.


----------



## leeroix

should we be worried?:shock:


----------



## squirrels

I think as long as we feed them popcorn, the bunnies will mostly remain friendly. Mostly.


----------



## sm4him

squirrels said:


> I think as long as we feed them popcorn, the bunnies will mostly remain friendly. *Mostly*.



Huh...so maybe I'm part bunny... <note sig...>

Now, QUIT with the delay tactics and show us the durn pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lmao:


----------



## kundalini

Yeah, but once a year they have to pull double duty.










I think it's kinda tough on them though.  I just wouldn't want to search for that Golden Egg from their bags.


----------



## squirrels

Maybe the bunny could use a script to handle the heavy lifting. Anybody here scripty like that?


----------



## IByte

Aaaargh...NO MORE BUNNIES!! lol


----------



## manaheim

I'm actually scripty like that... but haven't had time to write the script!


----------



## squirrels

Oh! You just need a script to write your scripts!


----------



## pgriz

kundalini said:


> Yeah, but once a year they have to pull double duty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's kinda tough on them though.  I just wouldn't want to search for that Golden Egg from their bags.



Diapers on horses?  That's a new one.  Oh wait - it's a fertilizer recovery system.  Yah.  That's what they are for.


----------



## ksteep

Omg!! im so confused, is this the real challenge or the one with the theme "3"???


----------



## minicoop1985

This was from 2013. This month's contest is the number 3.


----------

